# At what age can a kid watch the orginal "Halloween"



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

My fiancee' has just informed me that my future step-son told her that he wants to be Michael Myers for Halloween this year. I couldn't help but be quite proud upon hearing this news. This will be the 5th year that I buy him his costume and every year he has changed his mind on what he wants to be in the store when we're looking...... so if he actually sticks with MM I'll be very surprised. But hey, that's kids for ya so what are ya going to do.

But on the off chance that he does actually stick with his decision I was wondering what the opinions were of my fellow Halloween freaks on this board in regards to letting kids watch horrow movies. I must say that I consider the 1978 Halloween to be THE classic horror movie of all time and I think it would be cool if he could actually watch the movie that stars the character that he is dressing up as for Halloween.... I'm just wondering if he's old enough to do so. By the way he just turned 9 last July. 

I remember the first time I saw the movie and how scary I thought it was..... pretty sure I slept with the lights on that night and several nights after. I believe I was about 10 years old or so. My future step-son seems pretty mature for his age so I'm thinking it might be all right if we all got together one night and experienced the horror. And I actually think it would be kinda cool to see the reactions of another person who has not seen the movie before since I've seen it about 1000 times.

And I want to make it clear that I'm talking about the ORIGINAL Halloween by John Carpenter. There is NO way I would let a 9 year old watch the remake by Rob Zombie..... which by the way I thought was fantastic but obviously WAY to bloody and gory for a kid. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

My hubby was Michael last year, and we had a 6 or 7 year old that knew who he was, and kept coming back asking if Michael would be his friend, could he hold the knife... 

But then I've got friends that showed their toddlers horror movies and are completely unimpressed by the gore and violence in them now... but I think that's too young in my opinion. 

Your stepson is 9? If he's not a timid, shy child, I'd say he's fine to see it. It really depends on the individual kid - some are too sensitive at 12, some could be ready and raring to go at 8. But don't forget about the sex stuff in there... that combined with the slasher/scary stuff could be a bit much for kids under 13.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

My daughter is the oldest of my four and she has watched horror movies I'd almost say even in the womb  She was never a child afraid of anything (especially movie wise). My son who is 7 now is afraid of his shadow and won't watch anything remotely scary (even Harry Potter). I feel sure in saying that if you think he's ready to watch it and he's mature enough then you're probably right noone but you guys will really know the level he's at more than anyone else. Sounds to me like he's ready though.  Have fun and don't forget the popcorn.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*The fact that he knows of Michael Myers and wants to be that it's almost like you mind as well let him watch it. Plus if you're watching it with him that helps. I can't remember when I first saw it and as you can tell by my user name I love the movie. My mom corrupted me at age 4 with Halloween things, just can't remember when I saw the movie, I think I was older than 9 though.*


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

I was pretty young when I saw the original. I think I was in the 5th grade...
However, I do agree with what everyone else is saying. I think YOU need to make the decision based on his maturity level. 
Good luck and I hope he enjoys it!


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

My daughter is 12 and she wouldn't last the first half hour...lol. She scares easily and she gets upset over things rather quickly. I remember being 8 or 9 and watching horror movies, sometimes with my mom and some times alone. It all really depends on the child. I did however get her to watch Jaws a few years ago and she loved it. The other afternoon I had firestarter on and she watched that. She didn't really like the effects and thought it was stupid. Halloween though...never in a million years...lol


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

I think the only reason he knows who Michael Myers is is because I have a MM mask and have made Myers a part of my yard haunt since I've been doing one. The kid has really enjoyed the big deal I make of Halloween and without trying to toot my own horn I think him wanting to be MM for Halloween has more to do with wanting to impress me than it does with the movies. I also think this might be an opportunity for he and I to get some father-son bonding time in if we watch the money together.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I watched horror movies as a very young child and continue to love them to this day.

I'd show it to him but that's just me.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

My kids would not have done well with Halloween at age nine. Heck, I was 16 when it came out and I went home and slept with the lights on! I know though that kids are seeing way more now than we did back then so he may be able to handle it. Also, don't forget, there are several fairly suggestive sexual situations as well as some drug use depicted. Don't know how his mom feels about that but you may want to clear it with her first.


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

just do what my dad did... fast forward through all the boobs and doobs!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I watched it at age 7 and it fricken scarred me. I really really was scared. I couldn't sleep with the lights off for months and I had some serious issues with it. It was not a good idea for me to watch it at that age. 

I faced my fear and watched it again at about 13 and had a great time with it. 

I hated horror movies up until about 12. 

See what he has already been exposed to. If he watches other, slightly tamer horror movies then I think it would would be ok but I don't think it's a good idea for it to be his first real horror movie.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

My mom and dad always made me cover my eyes for the naked people sex type parts.


----------



## Severeth (Sep 14, 2009)

I was let a 15 year old watch it but no younger. Kids are always pretending they're not scared of things to seem mature.

My brother is easily frightened and apparently fears people breaking into the house because of a film he watched once. Make sure the child isn't impressionable.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't think there's really a certain age for letting a child watch any given horror movie; it really has more to do with how impressionable they are and if they scare easily. You should know what your child can tolerate and make the decision based upon what _you_ think is appropriate for them, not what any of us say


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

At least thirteen.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Jan 20, 2005)

It all depends on the child.
What might be OK for one kid might put another in therapy. My Nephew is 13, he grew up with me and all my horror memorabilia, but still won't watch horror films, he's just easily scared. Where on the other end of the spectrum at the Horror convention I work for I see 5 and 6 year old kids who have seen all of the Friday the 13th films.
It just depends on the kid.


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

Severeth said:


> I was let a 15 year old watch it but no younger. Kids are always pretending they're not scared of things to seem mature.
> 
> My brother is easily frightened and apparently fears people breaking into the house because of a film he watched once. Make sure the child isn't impressionable.


I'm afraid people will break into my house after watching "The Strangers."
That's a real fear and I don't think watching Halloween would increase his fear more than it is already set in. 
I don't know, to be honest I've always been afraid of people breaking into my house. That sort of thing happens every day, and it's terrifying. 
This post I guess seemed kind of pointless, but for some reason I don't feel Halloween made me any more afraid than I already was...
The local news scares me more than anything. Michael Myers doesn't strike me as a threat.


----------



## AWALSHY1 (Jan 20, 2009)

*My six year old is a fan*

My daughter is in kindergarten and is a big fan of the old michael myers movies( cant let her see Rob Zombie ones). Last year she was Michael for Halloween and after trick or treating for a brief time she just wanted to stay home with Daddy and scare kids that came to our house. she said she wants to do it again this year!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Don't forget, the original had adult scenes with sex and nudity. That was a bonus for me as a teenager, when I saw it in the theatre! But, take that into account. My daughter is 18 and I can watch a lot of stuff with her, but tv and movie sex isn't one of them. Too uncomfortable. I would suggest 12 years old at a minimum for this movie. No matter how unaffected a kid seems, some things stick. Don't force your love of horror. The time will come to share explicit horror movies, at the appropriate age. My two cents.

Dan


----------



## aintnohusker (Apr 24, 2009)

My daughter was 2 or so when her favorite saying was "Hi I'm Chucky ...Wanna play?" She's now 21 and has a year left in college for her teaching degree.


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

The one thing you don't have to worry about is gore, because its pretty much non existant in Halloween. But I saw the movie when I was around 10, and the movie scared me...bad. So its up to you. If you think he can handle it, then go ahead, but make sure he knows what the movie is about. I saw it at a cousins house unexepectantly, so thats probally why I got so scared.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

i hate to say this but when me and my hubby saw halloween 2 last week..there was a 4 or 5 year old sitting 3 seats next to me!! I couldnt beleive it...if anyone has seen rob zombies movies in the past lots of t&a, lots of blood and of course gore..and in 1 part a total naked woman bending over!! the kid saw it all!! i just couldnt belive it..btw my son (hes 7) says he wants to b Micheal Myers...2 but he has also changed his mind like 4 times already


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Like others have said, it depends on the individual kid, whether he can handle it or not. I was watching Nightmare on Elm St and the likes of Hellraiser at 4-5. They scared me ****less then and sometimes were spent with my hands over my eyes or behind the couch, but i'd be lying if i didn't think that was one of the main reasons i love horror movies and halloween now.

The original Halloween is more about suspense than graphic violence, in fact, chances are high he'll get bored watching it, because compared to the stuff that's been out the past 10 years it's as tame as they come.

Sure, skipping through the sex bits couldn't hurt, or tell him to go get a drink when you know one is coming up.

But personally, listing a defining age such as saying "No younger than 14" is nonesense.

It's like saying at 11:55pm the day before his birthday, he's 13, he couldn't handle it.

But in 6 minutes at 12:01 he's officially 14 and wow, he's mature enough to handle it now. Silly.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

If in doubt always check the IMDB parental advisory information

Halloween (1978) - Parents Guide

My sons watch mild horror movies, but for me I always check the sexual content before I'd allow them to view. They know about sex and how babies are made. I'm not a prude but .. I just don't want them watching sexual activity in movies yet..I'm sure they'll do enough of that when they're older!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

As long as dad doesn't care, you could ask the kid, -sorry, don't know the name name- if he wants to see it, watch if and then if he gets scared through it you can always turn it off.


----------



## DeanWinchester (Oct 2, 2020)

Scary Firefighter said:


> My fiancee' has just informed me that my future step-son told her that he wants to be Michael Myers for Halloween this year. I couldn't help but be quite proud upon hearing this news. This will be the 5th year that I buy him his costume and every year he has changed his mind on what he wants to be in the store when we're looking...... so if he actually sticks with MM I'll be very surprised. But hey, that's kids for ya so what are ya going to do.
> 
> But on the off chance that he does actually stick with his decision I was wondering what the opinions were of my fellow Halloween freaks on this board in regards to letting kids watch horrow movies. I must say that I consider the 1978 Halloween to be THE classic horror movie of all time and I think it would be cool if he could actually watch the movie that stars the character that he is dressing up as for Halloween.... I'm just wondering if he's old enough to do so. By the way he just turned 9 last July.
> 
> ...


Maybe he just wants to dress up like Mike (Austin Powers)


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Old thread,but since it's been resurrected...Just watched most of this last night. What terrible advice for Dr. Loomis to tell the sheriff not to alert the media. Can't remember Halloween 2, but does the Sheriff beat up the Dr. for getting his daughter murdered? Also, how does the Dr. look out for killer, without moving an inch, and not see the killers incredibly distinctive car parked a block away for like two hours? Also when Myers is holding that guy up by the throat, why doesn't that guy kick him or something, instead of just wait to get stabbed? Also, at the end, why doesn't Loomis start chasing after Myers instead of just shrugging his shoulders and saying, oh well?


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I snuck downstairs as a kid to watch halloween and phantasm, I was maybe 5. I turned out just fine and Mike Myers is my boi now 😂😏


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

children have parents for a reason. You never know what will totally traumatize them. Or not. I would always be on the side of caution. I don't believe in letting kids see things they aren't mature enough to see....you can't un-ring a bell.


----------

